# Trying not to be anxious



## One wish

Hi. New to the forum but so glad I came across it. My last birthday, I turned thirty eight. About 15 years older than I thought I'd be on the verge of trying for my first child! My husband and I have decided that I will stop taking the pill at the end of September. I have wanted this for so long and now that the reality and great hope that motherhood is actually in my grasp I find myself anxious. Don't really have a question. Just wondering if there is anyone else out there feeling the same way.


----------



## La Bergere

I think taking the leap into parenthood daunts most people!

It might be worth talking to your GP about wanting to try for a baby as they may have some advice on vitamin supps etc and how long it might take for the contraception to leave your body etc.

As for being anxious, it gets worse, from being pregnant to being a Mum, there is always something! But my word is it worth it!! 
Good luck!! :flower:


----------

